# Albino enigma help



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

today i brought what was supposed to be a albino enigma. but being stupid me i forgot that albanisium stops any black from being present. well mine is got a lot of spot will get some pics up in couple of days when she has settled in her viv so could she just be a normal enigma?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

id be more worried about its health going forward, enigmas should be banned from breeding as many show simply horrific problems!


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i am beginning to wonder if she is an enigma at all, she shows no signs of enigma syndrome


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

sometimes it takes time:devil:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Post a pic and we should be able to identify your leo


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

clownbarb1 said:


> i am beginning to wonder if she is an enigma at all, she shows no signs of enigma syndrome


so you know about enigma syndrome yet got one anyway? speaks volumes!


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

clownbarb1 said:


> today i brought what was supposed to be a albino enigma. but being stupid me i forgot that albanisium stops any black from being present. well mine is got a lot of spot will get some pics up in couple of days when she has settled in her viv so could she just be a normal enigma?


Please post up a pick. Please do not be put off by certain peolpe who scour threads looking for people to pick on. If you post pics there are lots of us that will try and help identify your leo and give you all the help and advive you need.

Phil


----------

